# Goofy Lyrics From the 40's



## Lon (Sep 8, 2015)

*Goofy Lyrics From the 40"s 
*I was only 10 years old but was fascinated by this song despite not understanding one bit of the lyrics. I would hum the tune and mimic the lyrics (not at the same time).

Mairzy Doats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mairzy Doats - YouTube


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 8, 2015)

From the movie,  _Murder, He Says_ (1945).  I remember this one when I was a kid.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 8, 2015)

Lon , that tune is still played ,although a more modern version at dances we attend in Adelaide ..We do a saunter to the tune, which is the same speed as a blues .
When I read your link I started singing the song before I opened the link ( not that I can sing but hubby was outside) ..It was played on the radio quite a bit when I was a child/ teen as I've mentioned in previous posts I only had the  radio as entertainment  untill I was in my 20's , I guess I would have heard it a few times as a baby ..I was born in 1946


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> *Goofy Lyrics From the 40"s
> *I was only 10 years old but was fascinated by this song despite not understanding one bit of the lyrics. I would hum the tune and mimic the lyrics (not at the same time).
> 
> Mairzy Doats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I remember it well. Those were the days when the lyrics really meant something!


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2015)

There was a song released in the 60's titled, "Louie Louie." The original version was very controversial. No one could understand the lyrics and even the FBI investigated the song thinking maybe it was a coded message. Read the bio  of the song sometime. Very interesting.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 10, 2015)

My mom used to like to sing Mairzy Doats.  She would carefully explain the lyrics to me.


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

Louie, Louie ROCKS, I love that song!


----------

